# [SOLVED] Everio file location moved?



## cisse2 (May 24, 2010)

Hi, hope you can help... I transferred a number of videos to my pc (Vista) and up to last week could open the Everio media browser and see and play the videos with no problem.

Since I moved house at the weekend, when I open the Everio browser, all the videos I could see last week have orange exclamation marks and when I try to play them it says "failed importing". I can see a thumbnail of the video and that's it.... The software is installed on an external hard drive that is drive "H". In the "device" field at the top left of the browser screen it says "Removable Disk G" so I guess this might be the problem but I have no idea how to change it!! Sorry I'm not a very techy person, this may be an easy one....! 

I really hope I haven't lost these precious videos!

thanks in advance

Cisse:upset:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Everio file location moved?*

Everio thinks the videos are on the H drive. Somehow your external drive is now G instead of H (maybe you changed some hardware after moving house).

You can either change the drive's letter back to H (see *here* for instructions), or open Everio and navigate to the G drive to import your videos again so it now sees them as being on G.

Can you open the videos in another media player or see them listed under the G drive in Windows Explorer? If you can, then they are not lost. If they are irreplaceable, you need to back them up to DVD as soon as possible. Hard drives can fail at any time so are not suitable for long-term storage of important files.


----------



## cisse2 (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Everio file location moved?*

Thank you so much Koala... I changed the drive letter and bingo they're all there... I'm taking your good advice and backing up to CDs


----------

